# Image test



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Uploading from my computer is a trip/different. interesting


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

This is one from photobucket:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Test complete, 10-4, roger & out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow thats nice ........


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks.
Here's one of Jack stealing my seat on the couch.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

No pet emu? :shock:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> No pet emu? :shock:


----------



## Fader (Apr 5, 2008)

Ah but the things we know about you now....

1. You read incessantly....
2. You like tools and probably have a tool shed.
3. Your eyes are bad.
4. You are organized and perhaps a bit neurotic about it. (All book spines face the same way and other clues)
5. You also like animals, are married, don't much care for TV, probably clip coupons, smoke something I'd guess, have a bad back, floss regularly, and have a thing for white satin an lace....


----------



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

Fader said:


> Ah but the things we know about you now....
> 
> 1. You read incessantly....
> 2. You like tools and probably have a tool shed.
> ...


Actually all the above describes the dog. Jazzbc is too busy playing his horns, taking photos and posting to the internet.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Darn, Fader. Have we met?


----------

